# Chinese food



## Jim (Oct 11, 2008)

I love it...makes me sick each time I eat it, and then I have a rotten night of sleep, but I keep on going back for more. Breakfast the next day.....even better. Must be the addiction to the sodium and MSG.

Got a question.....Is it worth the extra $3.05 :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Oct 11, 2008)

I loves me some Chinese food too. Used to get a headache (MSG?) but not so much any more.

Give this a listen:

https://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/Humor/Music/cats_in_the_kettle.htm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2008)

Yo guys are not getting good Chinese food. I am in Philadelphia Chinatown a few times a month and we have found some superb places to eat. Now I am hungry, hmmmm, think I will take a ride


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 11, 2008)

i agree with the both of you i love chinese but i have a hard time digesting it but o well


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Oct 11, 2008)

I would say pay the extra and get the chicken. Their cost on cats and squirrel is very low and they season them to much. :roll:


----------



## shamoo (Oct 11, 2008)

Chicken=======Road Kill :shock: 

Real Chicken===Chicken :wink:


----------



## DahFISH (Oct 11, 2008)

Jim said:


> Got a question.....Is it worth the extra $3.05 :LOL2:



Holy cow that funny, I can't say I've ever seen that around here. I agree with Ahab we have some good chinese places =P~ . In fact I really can not complain about any of the food around here in buck co. We have a few meat proccessing plants locally that put out some good stuff. I have inlaws from western pa. and when we visit the meat never really tastes like meat. #-o

P.S. I would spring for the real chicken :shock:


----------



## mtnman (Oct 11, 2008)

My wife and I love Chinese food and we go out for it about 3-4 times a month. The only problem is that the food doesnt agree with me to well and as soon as I eat it I have about 10 minutes tops to find a toilet. I must be eating the chicken and not the real chicken.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Oct 11, 2008)

I have been known to put a beating on a Chinese buffet once or twice in my life. Or any buffet for that matter.  

I am especially fond of the buffets in Vegas. I get my $25 worth and then some out there.


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 11, 2008)

Here kitty-kitty-kitty..............

ST


----------



## Gamefisher (Oct 11, 2008)

I had a bad experience when I was young, and now can't stand being any where near chinese food. Keep it away!


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 11, 2008)

I love sushi, and can usually consume about 36 pieces & a few tall beverages at a setting. Matter of fact, my sis owes me a trip to the sushi bar. A big old dish of wasabi & soy......Mmmmmmm!!


As far as the all you can eats.....no thanks, too poor of sanitization & food storage for me.
ST


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2008)

ShadowWalker said:


> I have been known to put a beating on a Chinese buffet once or twice in my life. Or any buffet for that matter.
> 
> I am especially fond of the buffets in Vegas. I get my $25 worth and then some out there.



:LOL2: :beer:


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2008)

Sushi rules! :beer:


----------



## Popeye (Oct 11, 2008)

Mmmm...(not) Sushi - raw fish - makes good bait.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 11, 2008)

I love Chinese food.. it just doesn't always love me back. :lol: 

Sushi is fantastic. We have one of the best sushi restaurants here that I have ever had the pleasure of feasting at.

If you have never tried it... I can pretty well guarantee you that it tastes nothing like you think that it does (at least good sushi doesn't). Watch out for the salmon roe, though. It tastes exactly like what you think it would.

Give me a big pile of sashimi and I am set.


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 11, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I loves me some Chinese food too. Used to get a headache (MSG?) but not so much any more.
> 
> Give this a listen:
> 
> https://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/Humor/Music/cats_in_the_kettle.htm




Hey flounder, I have always kept this to myself, I get headaches after eating chinese too, really get bad ones sometimes. I thought it was over eating :lol: but if you do it too, wonder what it is? whats the MSG stuff??


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 11, 2008)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monosodium_glutamate

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutamic_acid_(flavor)#Health_concerns


----------



## Popeye (Oct 11, 2008)

Migraine headache is the single most often reported adverse reaction to MSG.


----------



## willfishforfood (Oct 11, 2008)

Flounderhead59 have you tried Mingtoy on Lewis and Yorkhouse? It is the best I've have and I've been from coast to coast and tried them all.
As for chick and real chick your choice. Sushi just never found a liking for it. tried it 5 or 6 times and it's just bait.
WFFF


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 11, 2008)

WoW! guys I just learned somethen on this MSG crap :shock: 

I always believed I over eated cause I love some Chinese, my favorite is Mongolian =P~


----------



## Popeye (Oct 12, 2008)

Never been to MingToy. Seen it many times but never been in there. I can never bring myself to limit myself to one or two items so Ilike doing the buffets even though they aren't as good. Might see if the wife wants to try it some time.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife likes the asian food more than I ever will. I do like the beef fried rice though


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 13, 2008)

Chinese food...................HATE IT with a passion!!! Sorry :roll:


----------

